# Juventus - Shaktar 1-1



## admin (2 Ottobre 2012)

Questa sera alle 20,45


----------



## Blu71 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Ovviamente forza Shakhtar.


----------



## iceman. (2 Ottobre 2012)

Ho due schedine , una 1 secco , l'altra che lo shaktar non segna. Dai dai dai dai


----------



## Lollo interista (2 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ho due schedine , una 1 secco , l'altra che lo shaktar non segna. Dai dai dai dai





E invece lo _Sciactar_ è una di quelle squadre che può metterli in seria difficoltà: corrono e giocano a pallone ma,a differenza della viola,vedono pure un po' meglio la porta


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Ottobre 2012)

Ci scappa la sorpresa?


----------



## iceman. (2 Ottobre 2012)

Non questa sera


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Ottobre 2012)

Vincono, ovviamente, con almeno 2 goal di scarto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Ottobre 2012)

stravincono


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Ho giocato l'1,quindi meglio che vincano i gobbi per le mie "piangenti" casse personali!


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2012)

C'era un rigore grosso come una casa


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Ottobre 2012)

stanno giocando solo gli altri ma poi loro fanno un tiro e un gol, cmq secondo me era rigore ma figurati se danno il rigore contro i gobbi


----------



## Heisenberg (2 Ottobre 2012)

Rigore ENORME, e poi tutti a elogiare la juve, come gioca bene, si si. Come al solito, partono favoriti, in tutto e per tutto.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Ma c'era il rigore per lo Shaktar???


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Ottobre 2012)

la juve e forte (in italia) ma quest'anno non mi convincono tantissimo hanno un botto di fondoschiena sembra che gli avversari hanno paura di segnare, ora sta solo giocando lo Shaktar lo scorso anno sarebbero gia sul 2-0


----------



## Heisenberg (2 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma c'era il rigore per lo Shaktar???



Valeva 3 rigori non uno. A parti opposte, alla juve davano la vittoria a tavolino.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma c'era il rigore per lo Shaktar???



si steso da lichcoso


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Valeva 3 rigori non uno. A parti opposte, alla juve davano la vittoria a tavolino.



Puo' capitare!


----------



## Cm Punk (2 Ottobre 2012)

6 - 0 
3 gol di quaglia 2 goal pirlo 1 goal conte

comunque un aiutino per la juve ci scappa sempre!


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Ottobre 2012)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2012)

Mo vincono 5-1


----------



## Heisenberg (2 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Puo' capitare!



Alla juve si, spesso. Casualmente eh, sia mai.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Ottobre 2012)

ahah pareggio dei gobbi bonucci al primo tiro


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Ottobre 2012)

Ma c'era un rigore per lo Shaktar?


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2012)

Se Bonucci la mette sotto al sette al volo, significa che non c'è proprio niente da fare. Sono imbattibili.


----------



## Heisenberg (2 Ottobre 2012)

Risultato vero: 1-2 

Risultato fittizio: 1-1

I media: grande juve, che spirito, che d(oping)eterminazione


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Gia' hanno pareggiato.Dicono che stiano giocando na chiavica ma nonostante cio' subito hanno pareggiato!


----------



## Heisenberg (2 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Gia' hanno pareggiato.Dicono che stiano giocando na chiavica ma nonostante cio' subito hanno pareggiato!



Vai sullo 0-2 shaktar e cambia tutto.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Vai sullo 0-2 shaktar e cambia tutto.



Beh se avessero dato il rigore dopo cambiava l'andamento del match,quindi non puoi dire come sarebbe svoltata la partita!


----------



## Butcher (2 Ottobre 2012)

Imbattibili...


----------



## Heisenberg (2 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh se avessero dato il rigore dopo cambiava l'andamento del match,quindi non puoi dire come sarebbe svoltata la partita!



Si infatti 0-1 e 0-2 sono uguali come impatto psicologico e di gioco, sisi..ma dai..ma che senso ha difendere a oltranza sti gobbi ladri ?


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Si infatti 0-1 e 0-2 sono uguali come impatto psicologico e di gioco, sisi..ma dai..ma che senso ha difendere a oltranza sti gobbi ladri ?



Con il rigore cambia l'andamento della gara ed è un'altra partita Heis.Quindi paradossalmente la Juve ne avrebbe potuti fare anche 2 a quest'ora!


----------



## Heisenberg (2 Ottobre 2012)

Paradossalmente un corno, lichsteiner andava espulso, rigore e gol shaktar, e cambiava TUTTO ! Non scherziamo dai.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Paradossalmente un corno, lichsteiner andava espulso, rigore e gol shaktar, e cambiava TUTTO ! Non scherziamo dai.



Ripeto,non lo possiamo dimostrare Heis!


----------



## Heisenberg (2 Ottobre 2012)

Cioè permetti che in 10 uomini e sotto di un gol sia un tantino diversa la partita ? O no ?


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Si,ma capita,non credo che in Europa abbia un'influenza simile che in Italia.Sono episodi che possono capitare!


----------



## pennyhill (2 Ottobre 2012)

Che poi i rigori si possono anche sbagliare.


----------



## BB7 (2 Ottobre 2012)

No ragazzi è scritto questi vincono la Champions... mi sembra di rivedere l'Inter del triplete, gira tutto a favore. Prendono un gol da una grande azione e 1 min dopo Bonucci la mette nell'INCROCIO correndo all'indietro, se la prova altre 3 mila volte la manda fuori dallo stadio. Si può parlare di quel che si vuole ma quando le cose girano per il verso giusto puoi farci poco... è scritto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Ottobre 2012)

Ma è diventato un forum pro juve questo?


----------



## MilanForever (2 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Paradossalmente un corno, lichsteiner andava espulso, rigore e gol shaktar, e cambiava TUTTO ! Non scherziamo dai.



Complotto! 

Diciamo piuttosto che la juve sta facendo abbastanza schifo e che non merita neanche il pareggio per ora.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Ottobre 2012)

Ma il Conad mezzo vuoto?Non riescono a fare 40000 spettatori manco alla prima in Champions dopo 3 anni?
Comunque il deretano di questa squadra è assolutamente ridicolo.45 minuti presi a pallate,rigore grosso come lo stadio e conseguente espulsione non visti,pareggio su schema sculato 
Questi la vanno a vincere,altrochè.


----------



## pennyhill (2 Ottobre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma il Conad mezzo vuoto?Non riescono a fare 40000 spettatori manco alla prima in Champions dopo 3 anni?
> Comunque il deretano di questa squadra è assolutamente ridicolo.45 minuti presi a pallate,rigore grosso come lo stadio e conseguente espulsione non visti,pareggio su schema sculato
> Questi la vanno a vincere,altrochè.




C'è lo sciopero del tifo per i prezzi, o comunque una cosa del genere.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> No ragazzi è scritto questi vincono la Champions... mi sembra di rivedere l'Inter del triplete, gira tutto a favore. Prendono un gol da una grande azione e 1 min dopo Bonucci la mette nell'INCROCIO correndo all'indietro, se la prova altre 3 mila volte la manda fuori dallo stadio. Si può parlare di quel che si vuole ma quando le cose girano per il verso giusto puoi farci poco... è scritto.



vabbe questi o vincono o perdono o pareggiano è scritto che devono vincere.E' una fissa oramai???


----------



## Heisenberg (2 Ottobre 2012)

Eh va bè, allora dovevano dare rigore alla juve per il fallo di lichsteiner sul giocatore ucraino, che vi devo dì.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Eh va bè, allora dovevano dare rigore alla juve per il fallo di lichsteiner sul giocatore ucraino, che vi devo dì.



Ma alla fine che ce ne frega di che fanno i gobbacci.La coppa non la vincono lo stesso!


----------



## iceman. (2 Ottobre 2012)

Alcuni non sono andati per protesta, ma non ho capito per cosa


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Ottobre 2012)

Ma state discutendo sul rigore CLAMOROSO non dato? Spero che stiate scherzando ragazzi...


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Ottobre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Ma state discutendo sul rigore CLAMOROSO non dato? Spero che stiate scherzando ragazzi...



Ormai è un forum pro juve


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Ottobre 2012)

i piu forti. il centrocampo piu forte del mondo, meglio del barca del real ecc ecc possesso palla 40% shaktar 60 % e ma loro sono i piu forti


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Ottobre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;37067 ha scritto:


> i piu forti. il centrocampo piu forte del mondo, meglio del barca del real ecc ecc possesso palla 40% shaktar 60 % e ma loro sono i piu forti



Vinceranno la Champions (Cit.)


----------



## BB7 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> vabbe questi o vincono o perdono o pareggiano è scritto che devono vincere.E' una fissa oramai???



Non si tratta di fissazioni... vai a rilleggerti i topic dell'Inter del triplete, è un Deja Vu. Anche allora si riteneva impossibile una loro vittoria ma sculate, rigori non dati, espulsioni a Samuel mai date, gol annullati, botte di **** uniche hanno vinto la CL... si vede quando le cose girano bene, in un altro momento o altra squadra questa partita sarebbe già 2-0 Shaktar e avrebbero perso 2-0 con la Fiorentina, invece nada.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ormai è un forum pro juve



è sempre una squadra italiana.........


----------



## Heisenberg (2 Ottobre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Ma state discutendo sul rigore CLAMOROSO non dato? Spero che stiate scherzando ragazzi...



Rigore + espulsione = eh ma i rigori si sbagliano. E non abbiamo le prove che la partita sarebbe cambiata.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vinceranno la Champions (Cit.)



ah guarda non mi stupirei, io non dico che sono scarsi pero hanno un fondoschiena pazzesco boh


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Non si tratta di fissazioni... vai a rilleggerti i topic dell'Inter del triplete, è un Deja Vu. Anche allora si riteneva impossibile una loro vittoria ma sculate, rigori non dati, espulsioni a Samuel mai date, gol annullati, botte di **** uniche hanno vinto la CL... si vede quando le cose girano bene, in un altro momento o altra squadra questa partita sarebbe già 2-0 Shaktar e avrebbero perso 2-0 con la Fiorentina, invece nada.


L'inter era nettamente piu' forte,non scherziamo!


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> è sempre una squadra italiana.........


 Certo.....


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Rigore + espulsione = eh ma i rigori si sbagliano. E non abbiamo le prove che la partita sarebbe cambiata.



La partita probabimente sarebbe cambiata,ma sono episodi che capitano,non è che manipolano ovunque e dovunque gli arbitri!


----------



## BB7 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> L'inter era nettamente piu' forte,non scherziamo!



Forse si forse no, ma di sicuro non ha vinto la champions perchè era LA più forte. Sappiamo tutti com'è andata, l'unica partita che ha giocato DECENTEMENTE è stata quella in casa col Barça. Le altre lasciamo stare altrimenti avrei papiri da scrivere tra ladrate, catenacci, antisportività ecc... L'inter prima, il chelsea poi e ora la Giuve. Tutte e tre sono partite da non favorite anzi... però sappiamo com'è finita...


----------



## Heisenberg (2 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La partita probabimente sarebbe cambiata,ma sono episodi che capitano,non è che manipolano ovunque e dovunque gli arbitri!



Ovunque no, di solito si. Ma non è quello il punto. Il punto è che domani si parlerà di spirito juve, quando in realtà, stasera hanno avuto solo un grandissimo deretano.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Forse si forse no, ma di sicuro non ha vinto la champions perchè era LA più forte. Sappiamo tutti com'è andata, l'unica partita che ha giocato DECENTEMENTE è stata quella in casa col Barça. Le altre lasciamo stare altrimenti avrei papiri da scrivere tra ladrate, catenacci, antisportività ecc... L'inter prima, il chelsea poi e ora la Giuve. Tutte e tre sono partite da non favorite anzi... però sappiamo com'è finita...



Non sempre accadono i miracoli BB7!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Ovunque no, di solito si. Ma non è quello il punto. Il punto è che domani si parlerà di spirito juve, quando in realtà, stasera hanno avuto solo un grandissimo deretano.



Heis ma alla fine chissenefrega,si sa che la stampa è pro-juve,quindi evitala,come faccio io!


----------



## pennyhill (2 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ormai è un forum pro juve



Il problema mio è che le chiacchere da bar dello sport non mi stimolano. Rigore non dato allo Shakhtar, lo vedo e prendo nota, poi c’è una partita, magari ci si ferma solo a notare quello come si farebbe l’indomani al bar, se Biscardi è durato così tanto un motivo ci sarà.


----------



## iceman. (2 Ottobre 2012)

Quando eto'o arrivo' all'inter mi ricordo cVidal male


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Il problema mio è che le chiacchere da bar dello sport non mi stimolano. Rigore non dato allo Shakhtar, lo vedo e prendo nota, poi c’è una partita, magari ci si ferma solo a notare quello come si farebbe l’indomani al bar, se Biscardi è durato così tanto un motivo ci sarà.



Quoto!


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Ottobre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Il problema mio è che le chiacchere da bar dello sport non mi stimolano. Rigore non dato allo Shakhtar, lo vedo e prendo nota, poi c’è una partita, magari ci si ferma solo a notare quello come si farebbe l’indomani al bar, se Biscardi è durato così tanto un motivo ci sarà.



No ma del rigore a me non importa, io parlo dell'eccessiva divinizzazione della juventus che viene da molti dipinta (secondo me erroneamente) come la squadra più forte del globo.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No ma del rigore a me non importa, io parlo dell'eccessiva divinizzazione della juventus che viene da molti dipinta (secondo me erroneamente) come la squadra più forte del globo.



Beh secondo tuttosport vincendo stasera la Juve ipoteca il passaggio del turno!


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Ottobre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Non si tratta di fissazioni... vai a rilleggerti i topic dell'Inter del triplete, è un Deja Vu. Anche allora si riteneva impossibile una loro vittoria ma sculate, rigori non dati, espulsioni a Samuel mai date, gol annullati, botte di **** uniche hanno vinto la CL... si vede quando le cose girano bene, in un altro momento o altra squadra questa partita sarebbe già 2-0 Shaktar e avrebbero perso 2-0 con la Fiorentina, invece nada.


 [MENTION=60]BB7[/MENTION] so che non l'hai fatto di proposito, ma ora devi ragionare da staffer e no più da utente e quindi evita di scrivere parole censurate. Senza offesa eh


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Ottobre 2012)

si va beh fuori di un niente ma non ci credo ma questi qui boooh io non so piu che dire


----------



## iceman. (2 Ottobre 2012)

con noi quel tiro sarebbe entrato 10 volte su 10


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;37100 ha scritto:


> si va beh fuori di un niente ma non ci credo ma questi qui boooh io non so piu che dire



Lo shaktar s'è magnato un gol???


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Lo shaktar s'è magnato un gol???



Si, Willian ha sfiorato il gol di 7-8 centimetri praticamente


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si, Willian ha sfiorato il gol di 7-8 centimetri praticamente



Vabbe',mica giocavamo noi che voleva avere il piacere di segnare.Per l'amor di Dio!


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Vabbe',mica giocavamo noi che voleva avere il piacere di segnare.Per l'amor di Dio!



noi poi abbiamo abbiati, il che non è da sottovalutare


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> noi poi abbiamo abbiati, il che non è da sottovalutare



Infatti basta beccare la porta,inutile angolare il tiro!


----------



## MilanForever (2 Ottobre 2012)

Chi pensava al complotto cosa ha da dire sul rigore non dato e sul fallo su marchisio (che non so se fosse dentro o fuori dall'area)? 

Ci vuole equilibrio, per ora giocano veramente male e non meritano nulla, la fortuna prima o poi finisce.


----------



## DannySa (2 Ottobre 2012)

Ma che **** di mer.. hanno dai


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Ottobre 2012)

Incredibile


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Sto vedendo su 7gold e dicono si siano magnati un altro gol gli ucraini!


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Ottobre 2012)

Falli di mano inventati, gialli inventati. E ora ci faranno pure gol su questa punizione....


----------



## DannySa (2 Ottobre 2012)

Che bellezza le punizioni di Pirlo!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Ottobre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Che bellezza le punizioni di Pirlo!!



non l'ha provata la maledettaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh? (cit. caressa)


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Ottobre 2012)

Pali, traverse, gol di Bonucci in rovesciata. E' ingiocabile.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2012)

n'altro gol magnato dello Shaktar!


----------



## Heisenberg (2 Ottobre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Il problema mio è che le chiacchere da bar dello sport non mi stimolano. Rigore non dato allo Shakhtar, lo vedo e prendo nota, poi c’è una partita, magari ci si ferma solo a notare quello come si farebbe l’indomani al bar, se Biscardi è durato così tanto un motivo ci sarà.



Vero, notiamo anche il resto, il doping, l'allenatore squalificato e il suo vice accusato d'omicidio  Oppure valutiamo qualche bella statistica che dice tutto e niente eh ?


----------



## MilanForever (2 Ottobre 2012)

Ma si può vincere la champions se non ci si qualifica per gli ottavi?


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Vero, notiamo anche il resto, il doping, l'allenatore squalificato e il suo vice accusato d'omicidio  Oppure valutiamo qualche bella statistica che dice tutto e niente eh ?



Beh Heis Carrera è accusato di omicidio colposo.Sono situazioni delicate,inutile ficcarci il dito!


----------



## Heisenberg (2 Ottobre 2012)

Ci ficco il dito eccome invece. Avrò il diritto di criticare la stampa italica pro-juve senza che arrivi il paladino di turno con la solita tiritera o no ? La partita è falsata dal rigore + espulsione non dato, stop. Il resto sono chiacchiere.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Ci ficco il dito eccome invece. Avrò il diritto di criticare la stampa italica pro-juve senza che arrivi il paladino di turno con la solita tiritera o no ? La partita è falsata dal rigore + espulsione non dato, stop. Il resto sono chiacchiere.



Heis un conto è parlare di calcio,dove ci facciamo 4 risate,un conto su una situazione delicatissimo.E' ben diverso,perdonami!


----------



## DannySa (2 Ottobre 2012)

No va bè non c'è niente da fare


----------



## iceman. (2 Ottobre 2012)

E anche oggi meritavano di perdere


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Ottobre 2012)

Vuoi vedere che escono ai gironi?


----------



## BB7 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=60]BB7[/MENTION] so che non l'hai fatto di proposito, ma ora devi ragionare da staffer e no più da utente e quindi evita di scrivere parole censurate. Senza offesa eh



Hai ragione, però non pensavo che quella parola fosse sotto censura dato che non è proprio offensiva. Cmq ora lo so, grazie.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Ottobre 2012)

No vabbè,non so più cosa dire.


----------



## BB7 (2 Ottobre 2012)

No vabbè ragazzi io non parlo più... TRAVERSA... qua è tutto scritto dai...


----------



## DannySa (2 Ottobre 2012)

Ahahahahahahaha


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2012)

Incredibile, sono destinati a non perdere.


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Ottobre 2012)

Pazzesco, pazzesco.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Ottobre 2012)

non è possibile...


----------



## Lo Zar d'Europa (2 Ottobre 2012)

Ma che **** impressionante, dai non è possibile.


----------



## Butcher (2 Ottobre 2012)

Dalì rimarrebbe stupito da cotanto spettacolo!


----------



## Petrecte (2 Ottobre 2012)

Assurdo non perdono mai .......


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Ottobre 2012)

cmq hanno fatto una figuraccia...la dovevano vincere


----------



## DannySa (2 Ottobre 2012)

Mi giocherò vittoria Juve ogni singola partita da qui fino al 2015, X2 quando vanno a giocare al Camp Nou ecc.


----------



## Heisenberg (2 Ottobre 2012)

Eeeeh ma come gioca la juve ! che carattere ! che squadra ! Rotfl.


----------



## Frikez (2 Ottobre 2012)

Discreto *ulo


----------



## prd7 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Questa partita ha dimostrato che l'Europa non fa per loro, mi spiace ma è così.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Ottobre 2012)

Non mi sembra un risultato positivo per loro....


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Ottobre 2012)

ma hanno firmato un qualche contratto? non entra NEANCHE un minimo tiro nella loro porta, cacchio che natiche che hanno


----------



## Sesfips (2 Ottobre 2012)

Ma questi non perdono veramente mai!?!?! è allucinanate


----------



## LeonFlare (2 Ottobre 2012)

Semplicemente uno schifo.


----------



## smallball (2 Ottobre 2012)

pazzesca incredibile fortuna


----------



## Lollo interista (2 Ottobre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> E invece lo _Sciactar_ è una di quelle squadre che può metterli in seria difficoltà: corrono e giocano a pallone ma,a differenza della viola,vedono pure un po' meglio la porta


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Ottobre 2012)

Si ma questo pareggio è negativo..avrebbero dovuto vincere rischiano di uscire ai gironi


----------



## Fry Rossonero (2 Ottobre 2012)

squadra mediocre che fa la voce grossa solo in un campionato mediocre
quando il livello si alza, questi non esistono.. e poi prendono per il **** noi.. ridicoli gobbi!

sembra quando erano in EL che fecero 6 pareggi su 6 partite
aaaaaahahahahahahahhh!!!

almeno si ride un pò dai (grazie anche a loro per il ranking uefa)


----------



## DannySa (2 Ottobre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ma questo pareggio è negativo..avrebbero dovuto vincere rischiano di uscire ai gironi



E infatti, ora devono fare risultato in Ucraina e la vedo dura, poi col Chelsea sono costretti a vincere e non possono fare calcoli.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Ottobre 2012)

Ma invece di dire: Eh ma sono imbattibili.... Dire che effettivamente per ora questa squadra non è da Champions? No perchè per ora è cosi eh.... Tanto per intenderci "Not championship material"


----------



## Fry Rossonero (2 Ottobre 2012)

Tuttosport domani: orgoglio bianconero!


----------



## Harvey (2 Ottobre 2012)

Sul piano del gioco hanno preso una lezione mica da ridere...


----------



## Ale (2 Ottobre 2012)

sono da champions dai...


----------



## BB7 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Champions o no questi non perdono ancora... pure l'anno scorso dicevamo che la fortuna prima o poi finisce ma nel loro caso sembra eterna...


----------



## MilanForever (2 Ottobre 2012)

Come cambiano le valutazioni da partita a partita 

Comunque ora per loro la qualificazione è dura.


----------



## Nivre (2 Ottobre 2012)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Questa partita ha dimostrato che l'Europa non fa per loro, mi spiace ma è così.



Com'è che si dice... In Italia Ladroni in Europa co.glioni. [Cit.]

Non vinceranno mai in Europa questi falliti. Anche se c'è il loro amico Platinette...


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Ottobre 2012)

Si ma ALT... giocheranno ora contro il Nordcoso...per due volte di fila...ergo 6 punti dovrebbero farli...poi in ucraina al massimo pareggiano contro il chelsea ovviamente vincono

Secondo me si qualificano alla fine


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Ottobre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ma questo pareggio è negativo..avrebbero dovuto vincere rischiano di uscire ai gironi



Bah oddio uscire dal girone sarebbe clamoroso per loro dai! Passeranno il girone da secondi


----------



## Blu71 (2 Ottobre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Come cambiano le valutazioni da partita a partita
> 
> Comunque ora per loro la qualificazione è dura.



Spero che arrivino terzi nel girone.


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Spero che arrivino terzi nel girone.



wow, noi anche credo arriveremo in quella posizione nel girone, si rischiano 6 italiane ai sedicesimi di EL


----------



## prd7 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ma ALT... giocheranno ora contro il Nordcoso...per due volte di fila...ergo 6 punti dovrebbero farli...poi in ucraina al massimo pareggiano contro il chelsea ovviamente vincono
> 
> Secondo me si qualificano alla fine


Guarda che tutti giocano col Nordcoso per 2 volte... non solo loro.


----------



## Harvey (2 Ottobre 2012)

Alla fine credo si qualificheranno, il risultato del Chelsea è ingannevolissimo, sull'1 a 0 quelli del Nordsjælland hanno preso un palo e avuto diverse occasioni... Con un Real nel girone davvero non si sarebbero qualificati, spero comunque passino come secondi ed escano agli ottavi.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2012)

con questo pareggio la juve è già qualificata


----------



## Fry Rossonero (2 Ottobre 2012)

faranno il "derby ditaglia" con l'indèr


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Che hanno un ciapet impressionante è lapalissiano,ma che siano stati presi a pallate è lo stesso vero!


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Ottobre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, però non pensavo che quella parola fosse sotto censura dato che non è proprio offensiva. Cmq ora lo so, grazie.



Di niente, tranquillo


----------



## Heisenberg (2 Ottobre 2012)

Si sapeva. Forti con i deboli, deboli con i forti.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (2 Ottobre 2012)

Lo ripeto da un po', forti si (in Italia almeno) ma sopravvalutati.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2012)

agli ottavi pescano il BATE di stocazzo sicuro come morte


----------



## pennyhill (2 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Vero, notiamo anche il resto, il doping, l'allenatore squalificato e il suo vice accusato d'omicidio  Oppure valutiamo qualche bella statistica che dice tutto e niente eh ?




Appunto, chiacchiere da bar.


----------



## Harvey (2 Ottobre 2012)

Comunque Agnelli chiederà il riconteggio. 3 a 1 per la giuve, Bonucci e doppietta di Van Persie


----------



## Fry Rossonero (2 Ottobre 2012)

eh ma il 2-2 con il Chelsea gli dava diritto alla finale del Mondiale per Club


----------



## Stex (2 Ottobre 2012)

Siete *****. 2 schedine ho perso!


----------



## pennyhill (2 Ottobre 2012)

Puoi essere organizzato quanto vuoi, e la Juve lo è molto ma, resta comunque una squadra che contro squadre dal valore tecnico più alto (Fiorentina e Shakhtar), difficilmente riuscirà a imporre il proprio gioco con costanza nell'arco di una partita.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (2 Ottobre 2012)

Perso la schedina. *****.


----------



## DannySa (2 Ottobre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Puoi essere organizzato quanto vuoi, e la Juve lo è molto ma, resta comunque una squadra che contro squadre dal valore tecnico più alto (Fiorentina e Shakhtar), difficilmente riuscirà a imporre il proprio gioco con costanza nell'arco di una partita.



Ma la Juve è tutta intensità, in campionato contro squadrette scarse la pressione basta e avanza ma in partite del genere, o come quella con la Fiorentina, dove le squadre non solo sanno fare un buonissimo giro palla ma hanno sempre un passaggio facile o anche più di uno in questo caso la pressione non serve a nulla, lo Shaktar ha tenuto benissimo la palla, ha qualità a centrocampo e davanti, credo sia più squadra della Rube e abbia un tasso tecnico maggiore; il centrocampo della Juve oggi non è sembrato nulla di che poi, la difesa ha concesso parecchio e davanti hanno un attacco penoso dai, Matri, Giovinco, Vucinic in Champions, altro mondo proprio, oggi infatti ha segnato un difensore e la volta scorsa un centrocampista e una riserva col classico kulo periodico.


----------



## Lollo interista (2 Ottobre 2012)

Il problema dei gobbi (per l'Europa) è decisamente l'attacco: in Europa anche se sei fortissimo è molto più difficile creare palle gol;servono attaccanti che ALMENO una occasione su tre te la pucciano dentro: i Matri _abbisognano_ di 4-5 occasioni


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Pareggio giusto, lo Shaktar ha giocato con le palle sotto stasera.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Il problema dei gobbi (per l'Europa) è decisamente l'attacco: in Europa anche se sei fortissimo è molto più difficile creare palle gol;servono attaccanti che ALMENO una occasione su tre te la pucciano dentro: i Matri _abbisognano_ di 4-5 occasioni



Forse li sopravvalutiamo troppo,anche il famoso centrocampo migliore d'Europa non è che un ottimo centrocampo,che vive della luce espressa da Andreino,l'unico in grado di ragionare col pallone tra i piedi.Gli altri sono ottimi cursori,buona tecnica,ma poca qualita' nel giro palla!


----------



## Lollo interista (2 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Forse li sopravvalutiamo troppo,anche il famoso centrocampo migliore d'Europa non è che un ottimo centrocampo,che vive della luce espressa da Andreino,l'unico in grado di ragionare col pallone tra i piedi.Gli altri sono ottimi cursori,buona tecnica,ma poca qualita' nel giro palla!



Mmmhh.....si e no.....onestamente il loro centrocampo è l'ultima cosa che ritoccherei
Per loro anche un Milito 34 sarebbe tanta roba
Con uno Shevchenko dei tempi d'oro sarebbero gia da finale


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Mi giocherò vittoria Juve ogni singola partita da qui fino al 2015, X2 quando vanno a giocare al Camp Nou ecc.



unisciti al club *100 euro sulla giuve*... stasera non li ho giocati troppo bassa la quota e mi serve per gufare il campionato


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Ottobre 2012)

il problema dei gobbi è che in champions le squadre vanno tutte al loro ritmo e perdono quindi le maggiori qualità che hanno, in campionato con le squadre a basso ritmo tipo contro la roma di sabato scorso fanno quello che vogliono


----------



## Aphex (2 Ottobre 2012)

Avessimo noi il centrocampo dello Shaktar...
Willian e l'armeno dal cognome impronunciabile sono dei fenomeni!


----------



## The Ripper (2 Ottobre 2012)

Gli ucraini hanno qualità impressionanti. Molto meglio di noi. Ma la Juve avrebbe dovuto stravincere. Evidentemente manca ancora qualcosa per la "dimensione da Champions". L'attacco sicuramente, come dice qualcuno. Forse anche uno schema che in Europa non va bene.
Intanto io godo e metto pure 100 euri in saccoccia.


----------



## Brontolo (2 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Risultato vero: 1-2
> 
> Risultato fittizio: 1-1
> 
> I media: grande juve, che spirito, che d(oping)eterminazione



o lo dimostri oppure taci


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Aphex ha scritto:


> Avessimo noi il centrocampo dello Shaktar...
> Willian e l'armeno dal cognome impronunciabile sono dei fenomeni!



willian è forte lo è sempre stato solo che vedo poco la porta, è una mezzapunta mentre mkhitaryan è un attaccante giovane molto promettente scoperto da lucescu, ha già fatto tanti gol in questo inizio di stagione


----------



## 2515 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Ma sta juve quanto **** c'ha? Cioé noi tutte le sfighe possibili in partita sti qua tra Genoa-Fiorentina-Shaktar hanno avuto per grazia divina 20 gol scampati.

Comunque la differenza è semplice, se marchi pirlo in italia ci sono i difensori che hanno un solo uomo a pressarli e quindi fanno loro i registi arretrati, aspettando che pirlo trovi il momento di smarcarsi. In Europa il pressing non si limita a pirlo ma spazia su tutta la squadra, cosa che impedisce alla juve di impostare l'azione sia con pirlo che con i difensori, cosa che sposta inevitabilmente il loro baricentro 20 metri indietro. Per farla breve, quest'anno si vedrà se Pirlo è veramente risorto o se ha solo sculato di una preparazione atletica ottima e di un'assenza di champions l'anno scorso, perché in Europa ora lo marcano come in Italia, negli ultimi 3 anni di Milan, le squadre avevano imparato a fare quando giocava con noi. Il dispendio di energie per lui sarà triplicato come minimo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Ottobre 2012)

Aphex ha scritto:


> Avessimo noi il centrocampo dello Shaktar...
> Willian e l'armeno dal cognome impronunciabile sono dei fenomeni!



Sono anni che vado in giro a santificare Mkhitaryan modestamente


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Mmmhh.....si e no.....onestamente il loro centrocampo è l'ultima cosa che ritoccherei
> Per loro anche un Milito 34 sarebbe tanta roba
> Con uno Shevchenko dei tempi d'oro sarebbero gia da finale


 Lollo ci vorrebeìbe qualcuno a centrocampo che oltre a Pirlo sappia dettare i tempi,fare un filtrante,a maggior ragione avendo un attacchino come quello bianconero.Poi rafforzerei anche la difesa che stasera gli ucraini infilavano a loro piacimento!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sono anni che vado in giro a santificare Mkhitaryan modestamente



Che giocatore l'armeno!


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Lollo ci vorrebeìbe qualcuno a centrocampo che oltre a Pirlo sappia dettare i tempi,fare un filtrante,a maggior ragione avendo un attacchino come quello bianconero.Poi rafforzerei anche la difesa che stasera gli ucraini infilavano a loro piacimento!



si vabbè a loro serve solo uno in avanti per il resto sono a posto, hanno Kulovic il loro 12esimo uomo, con la Juve puoi fare solo 0 o 1 punto, anche se sei lo Shakthar che ha vinto le ultime 25 partite consecutive!!

il Chelsea nonostante il poker rischia l'Europa League dipende tutto dalla prossima giornata...


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (3 Ottobre 2012)

Seppur non abbiano fatto una grande partita come al suo solito. Hanno pareggiato... Sono troppo forti porca *****! Nel essere forti ci sta avere anche ****! Domani mi gioco la vittoria della Juventus nella Coppa dei Campioni.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Ottobre 2012)

rossonero_nel_cuore ha scritto:


> Seppur non abbiano fatto una grande partita come al suo solito. Hanno pareggiato... Sono troppo forti porca *****! Nel essere forti ci sta avere anche ****! Domani mi gioco la vittoria della Juventus nella Coppa dei Campioni.



Troppo forti???Ma sono stati presi a pallate,per giunta in casa.Nel secondo tempo hanno visto i sorci verdi,gialli,rosa,blu.Ma non è che li sopravvalutate troppo???


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (3 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Troppo forti???Ma sono stati presi a pallate,per giunta in casa.Nel secondo tempo hanno visto i sorci verdi,gialli,rosa,blu.Ma non è che li sopravvalutate troppo???


Appunto che sono stati presi a pallonate e non hanno perso!!! Con l'Inter del Triplette tutti dicevate le stesse cose! Ovvero ''Non vinceranno mai'', ''Arriveranno al massimo agli ottavi'', ''Non hanno un gioco bello per vincere la Coppa Campioni''... ecc... Alla fine abbiamo visto tutti com'è finita... Hanno fatto il disastro in Italia e in Europa!


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Ottobre 2012)

rossonero_nel_cuore ha scritto:


> Appunto che sono stati presi a pallonate e non hanno perso!!! Con l'Inter del Triplette tutti dicevate le stesse cose! Ovvero ''Non vinceranno mai'', ''Arriveranno al massimo agli ottavi'', ''Non hanno un gioco bello per vincere la Coppa Campioni''... ecc... Alla fine abbiamo visto tutti com'è finita... Hanno fatto il disastro in Italia e in Europa!



Infatti l'inter come ha vinto???Col catenaccio,avendo una difesa super e un attacco micidiale,spaventoso.Ma loro,con Matri,Giovinco e il Salto della Quaglia ed una difesa quest'anno molto ballerina dove vogliono andare ???


----------



## admin (3 Ottobre 2012)

E pensare che fino a pochi anni fa, le squadre ucraine (quando dovevano affrontare un'italiana) arrivano con la bottiglia di champagne. E la stappavano se tornavano a casa con meno di 5 gol sul groppone.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Ottobre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> E pensare che fino a pochi anni fa, le squadre ucraine (quando dovevano affrontare un'italiana) arrivano con la bottiglia di champagne. E la stappavano se tornavano a casa con meno di 5 gol sul groppone.



Di solito le pere gliede rifilavamo noi con onore e grazia!


----------



## admin (3 Ottobre 2012)

Già!


----------



## juventino (3 Ottobre 2012)

Commento la partita solo ora, a mente fredda. Lo Shakhtar oggi avrebbe strameritato di vincere e ci è veramente andata di lusso, ma a mio avviso eravamo veramente molto stanchi e non siamo stati in condizione di esprimerci al meglio. Di fatto negli ultimi 20 minuti siamo totalmente spariti. Nonostante ciò abbiamo comunque avuto le occasioni per vincerla e in queste si è notata la palese mancanza di un grande attaccante, che sarebbe stato il primissimo acquisto da fare (vero Marmotta?). Adesso per superare il girone ci tocca fare 6 punti coi danesi e battere il Chelsea. Sinceramente penso che non passeremo, e vi assicuro che sono serio.

Il mio ultimo pensiero va infine alla VERGOGNA a cui si è assistito sugli spalti. In sostanza non si è cantato ed incitato la squadra per protestare con la società per gli alti prezzi dei biglietti (solo la curva costava 40 euro). Credo converrete con me che sebbene possa essere condivisibile protestare, la cosa non la si organizza alla prima partita di Champions nel nuovo stadio dopo anni in cui abbiamo passato i martedì e mercoledì sera al cinema, anche perchè il danno più che farlo alla società lo si fa ai giocatori che in questo caso sono incolpevoli.


----------



## Principe (3 Ottobre 2012)

Ma smettiamola con questa Juve stasera la conferma che se avessero giocato nei primi anni 2000 in serie a sarebbero arrivati 3 o 4 la serie non è' più un campionato competitivo e le squadre italiane non sono più squadre competitive loro sono semplicemente il meno peggio in Italia e il Napoli seconda forza non fa altro che confermare lo scarso livello del nostro campionato


----------



## iceman. (3 Ottobre 2012)

Ma isla per cosa l'hanno preso? Lichtsteiner non e' in forma, ceres e' bravo, molto bravo, marchisio non lo fa riposare mai? Vucinic lo stesso, le gioca tutte. Oggi secondo me conte ha toppato la formazione.


----------



## sheva90 (3 Ottobre 2012)

Che delusione.

Fanno la voce grossa solo in A.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (3 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Infatti l'inter come ha vinto???Col catenaccio,avendo una difesa super e un attacco micidiale,spaventoso.Ma loro,con Matri,Giovinco e il Salto della Quaglia ed una difesa quest'anno molto ballerina dove vogliono andare ???


Attento... Che quando dicevate che l'Inter non andava da nessuna parte con il catenaccio nell'anno del TRIPLETTE. Usavatre questo stesso tono


----------



## Heisenberg (3 Ottobre 2012)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> o lo dimostri oppure taci



Taci, su un forum, non si dice. Lo dimostra la storia della juve, non fatemi ripetere ogni volta. Dopati e corrotti, corrotti e dopati.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (3 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Taci, su un forum, non si dice. Lo dimostra la storia della juve, non fatemi ripetere ogni volta. Dopati e corrotti, corrotti e dopati.


Da su... Non iniziamo a rosiccare ora...


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Ottobre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> E pensare che fino a pochi anni fa, le squadre ucraine (quando dovevano affrontare un'italiana) arrivano con la bottiglia di champagne. E la stappavano se tornavano a casa con meno di 5 gol sul groppone.



Siamo tutti più vecchi.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Ottobre 2012)

rossonero_nel_cuore ha scritto:


> Attento... Che quando dicevate che l'Inter non andava da nessuna parte con il catenaccio nell'anno del TRIPLETTE. Usavatre questo stesso tono



In primis io non dicevo nulla in quanto non ero iscritto ancora,in secundis un conto è avere Eto'o,capocannoniere della champions precedente,la migliore difesa al mondo,il migliore centravanti di quel periodo,un conto è avere la rosa ottima,ma incompleta della Juve.Poi se sono rose fioriranno!


----------



## runner (3 Ottobre 2012)

meritava di perdere la giuve......

piano piano iniziano anche loro a stancarsi!!


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (3 Ottobre 2012)

La fortuna non li assisterà per sempre. Cmq Shaktar imbarazzante in fase difensiva ma davvero una buona squadra, con un centrocampo con gente che sa giocare a pallone.

Discorso girone, la presenza dei danesi alza di molto la media punti, vincerà chi perderà mano partite. Considerati i 6 punti con il Nordecoso alla juve basterà vincerne una sola tra Chelsea e Shaktar..


----------



## tamba84 (3 Ottobre 2012)

per i telecronisti di sky,e anche per me,la juive meritava. se matri non sbagliava da 2 passi vincevano.

ho gufato ed esultato la gol dells shaktar ma meritavano d vincere


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Ottobre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> per i telecronisti di sky,e anche per me,la juive meritava. se matri non sbagliava da 2 passi vincevano.
> 
> ho gufato ed esultato la gol dells shaktar ma meritavano d vincere



Beh anche i 2 pali dello Shaktar gridano vendetta.I telecronisti di sky hanno rotto le balls loro e la Juve!


----------



## Petrecte (3 Ottobre 2012)

Pronti via rigore e conseguente espulsione....si ma Juve meritava....eccome meritava.....


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Ottobre 2012)

la juve meritava?? siamo obbiettivi, lo shaktar strameritava, la juve era morta e alla fine ha fatto un gran risultato a prendersi il pari per come si era messa la partia


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Ottobre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> per i telecronisti di sky,e anche per me,la juive meritava. se matri non sbagliava da 2 passi vincevano.
> 
> ho gufato ed esultato la gol dells shaktar ma meritavano d vincere


Eh? Willian ha sfiorato il gol in due occasioni e ha preso anche una traversa, Mkhitaryan ha sfiorato il gol anche lui due volte....Dai su....


----------



## Bawert (3 Ottobre 2012)

Che fortuna che hanno sti gobbi


----------



## 2515 (3 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Di solito le pere gliede rifilavamo noi con onore e grazia!



Già, almeno dopo che Sheva è venuto da noi, perché poco prima di venire al Milan, Sheva ha rifilato una tripletta al barcellona in un 4-0.XD


----------



## Prinz (3 Ottobre 2012)

rossonero_nel_cuore ha scritto:


> Da su... Non iniziamo a rosiccare ora...



te con la tua finta sportività da piagnone sei insopportabile, lasciatelo dire. Ce l'hai menata l'anno del triplete, almeno coi gobbi evita


----------



## S T B (3 Ottobre 2012)

prezzi un pò esagerati, hanno fatto bene a non andare allo stadio. Purtroppo c'è la gente che rosica e uno juventino con cui sarei abbastanza amico quando gli ho detto che lo shaktar meritava mi ha risposto: pensa alla tua di squadra. Ma che risposta sarebbe? Dopo la gara di stamford bridge avevano già vinto la champions, mentre dopo ieri gli girano e ti fanno presente che il Milan fa schifo quest'anno.
In Italia il campionato è ridicolo purtroppo e basta molto poco per vincerlo... basta una buona difesa, in champions no devi avere anche chi te la butta dentro. Detto questo la juve al 95% vincerà il campionato, ma quest'anno i giocatori arriveranno spremuti...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Ottobre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Commento la partita solo ora, a mente fredda. Lo Shakhtar oggi avrebbe strameritato di vincere e ci è veramente andata di lusso, ma a mio avviso eravamo veramente molto stanchi e *non siamo stati in condizione di esprimerci al meglio*. Di fatto negli ultimi 20 minuti siamo totalmente spariti. Nonostante ciò abbiamo comunque avuto le occasioni per vincerla e in queste si è notata la palese mancanza di un grande attaccante, che sarebbe stato il primissimo acquisto da fare (vero Marmotta?). Adesso per superare il girone ci tocca fare 6 punti coi danesi e battere il Chelsea. Sinceramente penso che non passeremo, e vi assicuro che sono serio.
> 
> Il mio ultimo pensiero va infine alla VERGOGNA a cui si è assistito sugli spalti. In sostanza non si è cantato ed incitato la squadra per protestare con la società per gli alti prezzi dei biglietti (solo la curva costava 40 euro). Credo converrete con me che sebbene possa essere condivisibile protestare, la cosa non la si organizza alla prima partita di Champions nel nuovo stadio dopo anni in cui abbiamo passato i martedì e mercoledì sera al cinema, anche perchè il danno più che farlo alla società lo si fa ai giocatori che in questo caso sono incolpevoli.


La Champions è alto livello, bisogna saper vincere anche se non si è al meglio.


----------



## juventino (4 Ottobre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La Champions è alto livello, bisogna saper vincere anche se non si è al meglio.



Sono d'accordo, ma ci sarebbe da dire che molti dei nostri sono alla prima esperienza (allenatore compreso). Secondo me, se la mettiamo su questo piano, è anche una questione di esperienza.


----------



## Vinz (4 Ottobre 2012)

Vabbè la prossima è col Nordsjblablarotfl, la stravincono


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Vabbè la prossima è col Nordsjblablarotfl, la stravincono



e ci mancherebbe che non vincessero manco questa!


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Ottobre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Vabbè la prossima è col Nordsjblablarotfl, la stravincono


Beh se non vincono col Nordfanfulla possono anche ritirarsi dalla Champions.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Ottobre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, ma ci sarebbe da dire che molti dei nostri sono alla prima esperienza (allenatore compreso). Secondo me, se la mettiamo su questo piano, è anche una questione di esperienza.


E senz'altro, l'Europa sarà una dura prova per voi.


----------

